# hard time finding a holster (Left Handed)



## bambam8745 (Dec 15, 2009)

hey everyone, i'm taking my class for my CCW really soon, and i need a holster that works well. but the problem is, not a lot of gun-leather companies make left hand holsters for a Beretta/Stoeger Cougar style pistol. right now i'm using an ambidextrous uncle mike's IWB (old) which features a mag carrier. i'm looking at a couple of Don Hume holsters in IWB and OWB, but i have no experience with these holsters and neither do any of my shooting buddies. can anyone give me some info? thanks in advance


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I simply love my new holster.

It is the SuperTuck model. It fits the Cougar perfectly, is very comfortable AND it is available in a left hand draw.

Try this link

http://crossbreedholsters.com/

I'm not affiliated with the business but am a happy customer. Moderators, please remove the link if it violates any forum guidelines.

Al


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a lefty too and just bought my son & I .

They are not leather

a BlackHawk CQC CF Holster w/ Serpa Active Retention System matte finish 410525BK - L and R $40 each

https://www.tactical.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=4eac486df85993525e6447662a5aea10&

Great adjustable holsters

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco offered several holsters for the Cougar at one time. They didnt sell. We do still have the Yaqui Slide. It is available in left hand tan and black.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Don Hume holsters aren't _that bad, _but they aren't the greatest thing since toast either. If you're looking at IWB, I'd shop elsewhere later on, but the Hume will get you by while you're waiting for a "proper" holster.

When it comes to holsters you really should buy the best you can, but not everyone can spend around $100 and wait weeks or even months for a custom job. _BUT, _if you're willing to spend about $80, UBG Holsters makes holsters for the Cougar and his work is good, fast, and not too terribly expensive.

I've for four or five of Nate's rigs, and while I would still say that there are "better" rigs out there pending on exact maker and model, Nate's time from start to finish and lower price makes them quite attractive.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

an outfit called "simply rugged"

they make RH and LH leather holsters and they have a weapons chart in the FAQ section of their site.......the couger is listed.

http://www.simplyrugged.com/index.html


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a lefty and agree it can be difficult finding holsters for the "not-so-common" carry guns. I now carry a Glock, and there are tons of holsters available. Good luck with your search. :smt023

Don't forget a good gun belt!


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I've used and recommended Don Hume since the 70s, they're nowhere nearly as expensive as some others, and superb quality...call their customer service...a real human will help you find what you need...many have reported back that they love what they bought and ordered more...worth a try...I'm a lefty, too...and I remember paying $5 more and waiting 30 days+ to get mine...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Removed for product related reasons.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

PilotAlso said:


> I simply love my new holster.
> 
> It is the SuperTuck model. It fits the Cougar perfectly, is very comfortable AND it is available in a left hand draw.
> 
> ...


I also have a SuperTuck and they are great holsters. I use a Don Hume H721 OT for on the waist band carry and am very happy with it. I carry a 1911 Commander BTW.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

When it comes to left hand draw rigs you will run into problems depending on the weapon. The less popular the weapon is as a whole makes it another few times harder. I find some on gunbroker, also a few at places like copquest and copsplus.

Good luck from another left hander.


----------

